# New car... mmmm, V8



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Picked up an Audi S5 over the weekend and I'm very happy indeed.

5 years old, black on black, and pretty much every extra I can think of. Got a good deal on private sale assuming it doesn't blow up on me, but it does have a recent multi-point inspection if that's worth the paper it's written on. :?

For piece of mind, whilst not yet due, I'm sending it to Awesome in a couple of weeks for a full service... oil, filters, plugs, general check up, everything. Pretty good value at £299 (+VAT ???) when the equivalent would be in excess of £800 at my local AD. At 5 years old and the assumption I'll keep it for at least 18-24 months, I don't feel pulling it out of the dealer network for maintenance will have any bearing on future value; it certainly didn't when I recently sold my 2007 Z4MC. I also haven't had particularly good experiences with ADs in recent times and prefer the 'reputation is everything' approach of the independents.

I'm just getting to know the car, but it's completely different to anything I've owned before (history in sig below). It has effortless power / torque / pace from fairly low in the rev range yet deals with the terrible winter roads and potholes without blinking an eye and being back in 4wd I question why the return took so long. I love 4wd.

It's definitely a GT car. Not even close to being as 'sharp' as the recently departed Z4MC, but anything it loses out on it more than makes up for elsewhere imo. I must be getting older; 'sharp' often means 'less comfortable' and I'm not convinced I want to make that sacrifice any more. [smiley=gossip.gif]

The engine sounds wonderful, although the stock exhaust could be louder. Contemplating a Milltek non-res but worried about drone; also contemplating mating large bore non-res downpipes with the stock exhaust. Also may just leave it standard as the 'tone' is lovely, could just do with being a tad louder. Decisions, decisions...

Overall I'm really chuffed for now and can really see this car growing on me. :mrgreen:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice! I wanted a S5 but couldn't justify the fuel bills, ended up with the 2.0 tfsi, very happy with it!

Enjoy!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I had an A5 3.0 TDI as a long term loaner from my local audi dealer. Fantastic grand tourer, faster, more comfortable, better equiped, but not as much fun as my TT [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What's the sound like compared to the Z4MC?


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats mate lovely cars! I contemplated one when I bought the Beemer

Defo recommend an exhaust mod v8s sound evil :evil:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Cheers guys. 

A few of you mention smaller displacement petrol engines and diesel engines... and I really do think they are the sensible choice. I've averaged sub 25mpg (which I'm actually very happy about) over the last few days and I've driven like a real girl - that figure will drop for certain when pushing on a little.

The 3.0l diesel in particular I understand is very close to being as fast as the V8 with vastly superior fuel consumption and just as nice a cabin. The biggest loss of course in the sound. I don't do a huge amount of mileage though, so I could just about justify the V8.

You also have the issue of £475 tax per annum, although mine did come paid up until Sep 2013 as a small bonus...



DPG said:


> What's the sound like compared to the Z4MC?


The cars and the sound are very different.

I think we all know what M3s / Z4MCs sound like... that everso slightly raspy / sporty straight 6 sound. The S5, however, sounds incredibly powerful with a wonderful rumble... it's pretty much a deep, confident, not 'in-your-face' growl. That noise barely intrudes into the cabin, so windows down to make the most of it.

In comparison with the Z4MC, the steering is certainly not as sharp and direct, no question about it; in fact, the S5 feels more 'big blunt instrument' as opposed to 'precision tool' when the two cars are compared. The 'M' felt as though it had to be worked to get the most out of it and that precision steering came with a precision suspension setup (comparitively) which meant a sharp and sporty 'feel all the bumps' ride rather than a comfortable one, etc.

I can certainly understand why some would not fall for the S5 from a 'feel' and 'sharpness' perspective, but that's not its usp... it's a big dumb V8, you aim it and press the loud peddle and you get there very quickly in perfect comfort with an incredible array of boys toys surrounding you... and accompanied by a wonderful V8 rumble / growl.

I can see this becoming my favourite car to date.


----------



## MR TEE (Dec 19, 2012)

nICE CAR TILL IT CARBONS UP AND DIES!!!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wtf, have we suddenly gone back 600,000 years in the evolution of genus **** :-| 
Carbon build up is a feature of TFSI, its the same across all petrol powered Audis.

Great car hope you have lots of fun.
I had the new S5 cab not long back and liked it - not enough to swap, but still it was fun.


----------



## MR TEE (Dec 19, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> wtf, have we suddenly gone back 600,000 years in the evolution of genus **** :-|
> Carbon build up is a feature of TFSI, its the same across all petrol powered Audis.


aGRRED MATE!!

iTS A SHAME THE ENGINE DESIGNERS DONT THINK OF THESE TING WHEN DESIGNING STUFF!

sHOULD BE GOING FORWARDS NOT BACKWARDS THAT WHAT i SAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mab said:


>


now that does look stylish and elegant bud.........and the pure power of a v8 is a very nice combo, as tosh says enjoy!!!!


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Muchos gracias chaps.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks really nice in the phto and I imagine nicer in the flesh. Happy new car for christmas :idea:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

And the non-res Milltek will be fitted on Thursday. Rather excited.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice  I think the S5 is one of those car that looks so much better in the metal than pictures. Post a video of the soundtrack if possible mate


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Lovely car mate many congrats. Miss mine hugely thought it was a thirsty beast. Just monitor mpg by the way as I had problems (replaced under warranty) with the fuel pressure sensor and that manifested itself with even less mpg than usual  
also door/ boot electrics in the winter periods (a known issue). Like the MK2 TT, it suffers with the same window regulator issues also (had both of mine changed under warranty). beautiful cruiser though - loved it!
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

hope88 said:


> Very nice  I think the S5 is one of those car that looks so much better in the metal than pictures. Post a video of the soundtrack if possible mate


Yes, I agree with that. In the flesh it looks very smooth and sculpted but quite mean at the same time (helped by the LED DRLs).

And I will post a video at some stage. Exhaust is now on but only done a couple of hunred miles... I'll let it coke up a bit and will then take a video when it's 'bedded in'. 



Sonatina said:


> Lovely car mate many congrats. Miss mine hugely thought it was a thirsty beast. Just monitor mpg by the way as I had problems (replaced under warranty) with the fuel pressure sensor and that manifested itself with even less mpg than usual
> also door/ boot electrics in the winter periods (a known issue). Like the MK2 TT, it suffers with the same window regulator issues also (had both of mine changed under warranty). beautiful cruiser though - loved it!
> :wink:
> Cheers, Mark


Thanks.

Window regulators have been fine so far... touch wood. The passenger side external door handle stopped working the other day though; apparently a common A5 / S5 fault. Door card off, fixed, then loads of WD40 so it hopefully doesn't happen again (it was something so simple... just the cable sticking, but access is obviously a pain). I don't tend to mind if faults can be fixed with a bit of time and scraped knuckles.


----------

